# Alden Modified Last Pics & Comparison with Barrie Last



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are some pictures I took comparing a 9D black shell vtip on modified last with a 9D black shell longwing on barrie last. 
It is hard to capture just how different these two lasts are, but I've done my best. On this first pic, notice how the modified last is roomy in some spots, but not as roomy as the barrie last overall. The toe box doesn't have as much vertical room as the barrie last, although it is very wide to allow alot of lateral room for the toes.








It's hard to tell, but the barrie last is more or less straight whereas the modified last has a pronation to it, almost accomodating a pigeon-toed foot position.
















Notice how much narrower the heel of the modified last is vs the barrie, but it also comes up much higher on the inside, and dips on the outside to come to about the height of the barrie.








Again, the high support of the modified. When people talk about it looking like a shoe from the 40's, I suppose this is what they are referring to.
















































What slaps you in the face about the modified sole is the very narrow waist, which is accompanied by a narrow heel. The heel is also shaped very differently from the barrie to encourage proper gait. I don't notice much difference when walking with either heel, probably due to my superb gait. j/k
















I took these last two to try and capture the differences in toe shape, the modified has sort of a chiselled quality to it on the inside (the right side of the left shoe) that doesn't exist on the opposite side of the toe. 
















Overall, I have to say the modified is very comfortable in some aspects, but I definitely wouldn't want every shoe I own to be on this last, they look pretty bizarre on some styles. I can't imagine an LHS on modified last for example, not sure if this is even possible. I'm sure if it is, it's been done in Japan. I can wear the barrie last comfortably and definitely prefer the look, as it is much more conventional. I have seen some modified last special editions which looked very nice though, especially the cigar shell wingtip blucher babycatcher has.


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

This is a very informative thread, thanks. I have two pair of Alden shells, a PTB in #8, and a chukka in cigar...both on the Barrie last, which I find very comfortable. 

I've never been really sure what the differences among the various Alden lasts are. Sure, I know when you should size down or the like, and I know that I can't wear the Van last (i.e., LHS), but I never would have known, for example, that the inside part near the ankle of the modified last is cut higher than the outside. 

Anyone else have pictures comparing different Alden lasts? 

-Erik


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes indeed* very *informative. Alden, like all manufacture's last, very and finding a Alden dealer that stocks more than two of three can be challenging.

Well done and thank you.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

A few days ago, I laced on a pair of my Alden whiskey shell boots, on the Modified last, made for the Paris store Anatomica. I walked more than eight miles around Manhattan, drove home and took the dogs for a two-mile walk. Not a moment of discomfort. The boots required a long break-in period but now... sublime. 

I enjoy the Barrie, but in a very different way. It offers its own comforts but less support, at least for my particular feet.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

So, I'm very interested now in the modified last. If I wear a 9.5 D (or B/D in Alden nomenclature) the Barrie last, would I take a 9.5 in the modified or a 10 as I would in most other shoes?


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I wouldn't size up from the Barrie, the toe box would be enormous. if you have a wide heel that is snug in the Barrie, you'll probably have trouble with the modified. The modified also has more arch support, which I think could create a problem if you have very flat feet. It's a quirky last. This last is about as long as the Barrie as it is.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Actually I have a narrower heel and a wider forefoot, so my heel tends to be a little loose in shoes that fit the toes. I am not sure exactly what is up with my arches. I need to visit a podiatrist or pedorthic and get it all sorted out. I'd really like to try on a pair of Aldens in a modified last though.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Actually I have a narrower heel and a wider forefoot, so my heel tends to be a little loose in shoes that fit the toes. I am not sure exactly what is up with my arches. I need to visit a podiatrist or pedorthic and get it all sorted out. I'd really like to try on a pair of Aldens in a modified last though.


----------



## CBtoNYC (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thank you, great post*

Got Shell?, Thank you for a great, informative post. Much more useful than descriptions of the lasts along the lines of "true to size", or "runs large", etc. What I'd love to see is a side-by-side comparison of all the Alden lasts in outline (i.e. as a tracing of the shape). Why don't Alden and A-E do this themselves? It would help customers. Info on instep volume would also help.

On a side note, I think I may be a candidate for the Modified last, as I have a narrow heel in comparison with my forefoot, and typically sacrifice fit in one or the other of those areas.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

CBtoNYC said:


> Why don't Alden and A-E do this themselves?


AE does, sort of:


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 17, 2009)

Got Shell - Thanks for the numerous pictures and side by side comparison. This was very informative. I intend to get my first pair of Aldens from my wife for Christmas, and from the many threads I've read, the Barrie last seems to be the best fit for me. I'll know for sure when I try on some shoes next week. Thanks again!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone who has a narrow heel and/or high instep and wider forefoot should be perfect for this last. Many people like this last because they have troubled feet and the wide toebox can accomodate orthotics. I would love to see some pics of different shoes on this last, they are very limited and I'm sure the severity of the differences would depend on the style. As I said before, I'm not sure if they make any loafers on this last, but I've seen a couple plaintoe bluchers on ebay in cigar and #8 shell, and a few one off editions. That's basically what any shell shoe on this last is, because the normal models on this last are foot balance shoes, not Alden of New England. Alden of NE shoes are made to a higher standard than Foot Balance Aldens, although I can't tell much of a difference with my modified last vtips. I suspect any special makeups in shell are made to Alden of NE standards. I certainly can't imagine whiskey indy boots on modified last wouldn't be made to the highest Alden standards, but I've got to tell you, I'd love to see those beautiful beasts!


----------

